# Newer Campy Clinchers - Mouting Tires?



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a pair of Scirrocos that are about 5 or 6 years old. It is almost impossible to mount tires on them. I've heard others complain about this issue with Campy rims as well. Any experience here with more recent product? I'm especially interested in the Bullets or Fulcrum Red Wind rims. I love the Campy hubs, and would like a carbon/alu wheel but I won't deal with another rim like the Scirroco.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's more like the combination of the wheels and a particular tire brand. My combination of 2005 Protons and Continental tires is a tough deal. Other people here have mentioned brands that don't have this difficulty. Unfortunately I don't remember which brands at the moment. Try doing a search here...


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I have some Protons and some recent (2011) Zondas. Tires are definitely easier to mount on the newer Zondas, which do not have drilled through holes for the spokes, so there is no rim strip. I don't know if that is the sole difference, or if Campy changed dimensions slightly.

BTW, I've come to grips with how to mount tires (Conti 4000s in my case) on my Protons. One thing that may be a factor is that I'm using a smallish diameter tube (labeled 19-23 mm used with a 23 mm tire) - there does seem to be a difference in how much room the uninflated tube takes up inside the tire. Another suggestion is to use a really thin rim strip.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Get these. .*

They are awesome and will end the headaches.

VAR RP42500 Tyre Tool Review - BikeRadar


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got 2012 zonda wheels(clincher version) installed. I mounted a pair of Michelin on them myself, with cheap $3 park tool plastic tire tool, it wasn't difficult at all. My tire mounting experience is about.....4 tires in the last 10 years


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

It's still waaaaay easier than mounting Conti tubulars!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

2011 (should identical to 2012) Khamsins giving me no real problems. They're harder than Mavics imo, but nothing impossible. At some point I can just yank tires off without irons once they're decently worn.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have other rims that mount the same tires really easily but the Sciroccos are almost impossible to deal with. Real pain to fix a flat on the road.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Veloflex and Challenge*

I have three sets of Campy wheels and I have found that the "Italian" branded tires are easier to mount than other brands.

Challenge. I can easily mount them without the use of tire levers.

Veloflex. I can mount them without tire levers but I do have to use a little more force to get them seated.

Vittoria. I have to use tire levers at the end to mount the last little bit of tire.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

There isn't much that Campy engineers don't consider. Me? I like the rims being the diameter they are. I have owned many Campy wheelsets and they are my favorite...including Fulcrum. I don't find them that problematic to mount tires. Larger rims hold tires in place better then smaller diameter rims at high pressure...why Campy sizes their nominal rim diameter where they do.
Carry plastic tire levers...I cary two, an inflator or two...and a spare tube. If you are very strong you can do without. If my life depended on it, I could mount tires on Campy rims without levers but my thumbs would likely hurt for a couple of days.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have some Zonda 2way fits. Putting Vredestein Fortezza Quattro Tricomps on was a total pane in the ass. But I figured its because the wheels are tubeless.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

This tightness is not as much an issue as it is a feature, although apparently one with Darwinian consequences. Campy Neutrons forced me to tighten up my tire mounting technique. In comparison one realizes that the average Mavic rim is loose enough to not require any technique at all.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> There isn't much that Campy engineers don't consider. Me? I like the rims being the diameter they are. I have owned many Campy wheelsets and they are my favorite...including Fulcrum. I don't find them that problematic to mount tires. Larger rims hold tires in place better then smaller diameter rims at high pressure...why Campy sizes their nominal rim diameter where they do.
> Carry plastic tire levers...I cary two, an inflator or two...and a spare tube. If you are very strong you can do without. If my life depended on it, I could mount tires on Campy rims without levers but my thumbs would likely hurt for a couple of days.


Yes, I carry a set of tire levers. To me they are an absolute necessity. However, the real problem is not how the tires seat on the rim, but in getting the bead over the edge of the rim. When putting a tire on, getting the first bead over is not a problem. It's getting the second bead over the rim that's the problem. When removing a tire, the first bead over is also the problem. I also run Continental 4000 tires. The 3000 series also had the same problem.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Zampano said:


> This tightness is not as much an issue as it is a feature, although apparently one with Darwinian consequences. Campy Neutrons forced me to tighten up my tire mounting technique. In comparison one realizes that the average Mavic rim is loose enough to not require any technique at all.


Well said. Technique matters. OP...if you want to learn more about mounting tires, nose around the web. The ID of the tire can be increased by pinching together the beads on the opposite side of the tire of where you are pushing the lip over the rim.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

have the siroccos as well and have used the conti 4000s and Mich Pro Race 4's and both of them were a bugger to get on when they were new but quite easy once they had been used for a while....so they must stretch a bit with use.

have heard that if you heat them up by leaving them out in the sun or putting them in the drier can make it easier as well.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a set of Neutrons and use Veloflex clinchers. Very hard to get them on without levers but it's possible with the right technique. I use liberal amounts of baby powder, it helps getting the bead over the rim and prevents pinching my delicate latex inner tube.

What also makes a huge difference is mounting the tire on a smaller diameter rim like a Mavic (if you have one). I used a Mavic Open Sport rim, laced ofcourse. 
Mount the tire, inflate to about 120psi, leave it overnight (or longer) in a warm spot. The tire stretches and will mount significantly easier on a Campagnolo rim.


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

I had 2012 Campagnolo Zonda wheelset. I've always used Conti 4000s tyres with no special struggle on mounting, even without a tire lever. My rear wheel then had some cracks and was replaced from Campagnolo, but they've sent me the 2 way fit version. Now... that is a nightmare to fit the same old tyres... However I found that with little tweaking it's much easier. I saw a video, where they show how to mount a tubeless tire on 2-way-fit rim. Seems like the Conti 4000s is as tight as a tubeless tire, so that video was useful. Here is the video:
Campagnolo 2 Way Fit Tubeless Tyre Intallation Guide - YouTube
On 00:50 you can see how it's not possible to put the whole tire by hand, and that's why the guy do some extra tweak on already mounted sections and that way the tire seats better, I guess. However, that way it's much easier for me to do it.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

Zampano said:


> This tightness is not as much an issue as it is a feature, although apparently one with Darwinian consequences. Campy Neutrons forced me to tighten up my tire mounting technique. In comparison one realizes that the average Mavic rim is loose enough to not require any technique at all.


Zampano- This is a true statement. I just put a set of Michelin Lithion 2 tires on a new set of 2 way fit Zondas. I did not bring levers to work with me as in my experience I have never needed them (Mavic Ksyrium Sl's previously and Bontragers before that). I shreded my thumbs trying to get them on. Ultimately, I went to the local bike shop and bought a lever. Once I finally did get the tires on, I had punctured one of the new tubes...Needless to say I was disappointed, and left wondering why it was SO difficult to put these tires on the Campy wheelset. One thing is for sure, I don't want to flat on a ride without levers with me.


----------

